# Is this.....



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 21, 2007)

.....quite possibly the most irritating game?

http://fleske.humorlog.nl/Game/Irritating-game.html

After a dozen goes I lasted 12 seconds before giving up in frustration.


----------



## Stormseed (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Andrew, the page aint english...all bizarre ! LOL !


----------



## pgc01 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you Andrew. Nice game.

After more than a dozen goes I could last 24 seconds.

That's the level "OK for someone like you". Not sure it's better than the 12s level "Same time as Paris Hilton".


----------



## Smitty (Nov 21, 2007)

"Blocked by WebSense" on the first try.

Now that's $%*&ing irritating!

Smitty


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 21, 2007)

> After more than a dozen goes I could last 24 seconds.



I won't bother quoting my score, it's rubbish compared with this.


----------



## pgc01 (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting news. After about 20s the smaller ball accelerates!!

I managed 31.5s but at the end I didn't know very well what I was doing.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 21, 2007)

13.5 seconds, but this could take all day...

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 22, 2007)

I got up to 19.5s but then stopped in a bid (successful so far) to prevent myself from throwing my mouse at the wall...


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 22, 2007)

I managed 18s before my boss came and asked me what I was doing.  I tried claiming that my hand eye co-ordination was important for my job development but it didn't wash too well.  Doh!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 22, 2007)

I too get stuck at 19.5s but I have to stop before something gets damaged!  The frustrating part for me is the mouse pointer disappearing...I can't see where I am within the screen.


----------



## Patience (Nov 22, 2007)

This game is hard!!! I suck at it so I won't tell you my score... I did only have a couple of goes though. No doubt I will be back!


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 22, 2007)

27.79 seconds!!  Finally, I think I'm getting the hang of this.........might have to start doing so actual work soon though, I've been spending an embarrasingly long time balancing balls.....


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 22, 2007)

LEWIY!!!! STOP PLAYING WITH YOUR BALLS AND DO SOME WORK!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 22, 2007)

Priceless!


----------



## Norie (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm apparently as intelligent as a breeze block.

Mind you I had no idea what the idea of the game was, can't read French (it is French isn't it  ).

Anyways 3.101 seconds must be some sort of record.


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 23, 2007)

> LEWIY!!!! STOP PLAYING WITH YOUR BALLS AND DO SOME WORK!!!



..........But it's so much fun........


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 23, 2007)

Did you really want to be admitting to that?!


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 23, 2007)

> Did you really want to be admitting to that?!



What kind of a twisted world do we live in where a man can't bounce his balls around for 30 seconds without someone making a lewd comment?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 24, 2007)

I could only bounce mine for 19, then it all went haywire. 

Denis


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 24, 2007)

Would be rather easy to make this in Excel ...
To avoid being surprised by boss, add some code like

```
"Onkey" {whatever}, "QuitGame_display_previous_workspace"
```

Just my two balls,
Erik

EDIT:
cents


----------



## steve case (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's how it's done:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Ms4gyUgnk&feature=related


----------



## Krishnakumar (Nov 26, 2007)

[/img]

32.761


----------



## Patience (Nov 26, 2007)

That is amazing. Clearly my brain doesn't work well. The left hemisphere doesn't talk to the right.


----------

